# What kind of dog is this?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The listing says poodle, but I don't think so....maybe a mix, but with what??

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12778050


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My guess would be cockapoo. Poor little guy- hope he puts on some weight and finds a good home!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He looks like a Lurcher (a mix breed dog bred for chasing rabbits-- usually a mix or a terrier and a greyhound or a greyhound and a poodle)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ain't a poodle!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*is that an underbite?*

Could be shi-poo mix?

Best wishes for a loving home...


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Llasa-poo? Scottie-poo?


----------



## [email protected]plepc.com (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks alot like a cockapoo but maybe with a little Llahso Apso because the teeth look like there is a little underbite. My late dog Rocky (I still miss him) looked a lot like this dog and he was cocker Lhaso mix. He was a little more groomed, and he was a handsome good natured dog. Hope this doggy finds a loving home. 

Portland Rose


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmmmm. I don't know. The curly hair looks like poodle. His face looks like he has terrier. Poor little guy.
Gina


----------

